# A few questions.



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm still asking stupid little questions about genetics aren't I?

Splashed is recessive in a way that you need splashed and another c dilute to create splashed babies, correct? I vaguely remember reading that it's homozygous and splash/splash is lethal. Is that true?

Also on a completely different note, argente, dove, silver, etc are NOT c dilutes, correct?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Apparently I can't edit the post... I was going to add onto the splashed post: I basically want to figure out what buck I need to pair my splashed doe with.


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

splashed is dominant - you just need one copy of the splashed allele to express the trait. however, it is only expressed in mice that carry two c-dilution alleles.

you are correct, pink-eyed dilution is not a c locus gene. it is a separate dilution gene.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

So if a splashed was bread to say a self that carries no c dilute there would be no splashed in the litter? What about a splashed to a PEW?


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

Tikmio said:


> So if a splashed was bread to say a self that carries no c dilute there would be no splashed in the litter? What about a splashed to a PEW?


correct, you wouldn't have any mice expressing a c dilution trait in the first instance, hence you wouldn't have any mice expressing splashed either. in the second case, assuming the pew is an albino, you would get offspring that would express a c dilution, since albino is also a c dilute allele. the proportions and types of splashed would depend on the genotype of your splashed mouse.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

So if a PEW was undermarked black, it wouldn't actually be albino or carry/have any c dilutes?

I have a pied buck who's mom carried barely any c dilutes (20% pew in one of moms other litters with unrelated sire), and dad carried none. What's the sons chances of carrying pew?

I hope I can find a buck to breed my splash doe to because she's 8 months, never had a litter and headed for retirement.


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

a pew can't be an undermarked pied black. that would be a bew.

if the mother of your pied male carried an albino allele (as is sounds she did), her son, bred from a homozygous non-albino male would have a 50% chance of being heterozygous for albino.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Alright, so if I can't find a typey PEW buck in time I'll probably breed her to the pied buck. I'm currently doing a litter with him and a siam so I would find out if he carries it.



> a pew can't be an undermarked pied black. that would be a bew.


I meant a self black. Like if a PEW was black self but it was hidden bye PEW...


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

Tikmio said:


> I meant a self black. Like if a PEW was black self but it was hidden bye PEW...


an albino, then? i can't think of any way a black self can be pew without being albino. yes, an albino would be a useful pairing if you wanted more splashed and didn't have access to any other c diluted mice. an albino that you knew to be a/a would be better than some random albino, for that matter.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Alright thank you sys15, you're very helpful 

If I can find a siamese buck maybe he'd be a better c dilute?


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

Tikmio said:


> If I can find a siamese buck maybe he'd be a better c dilute?


it just depends on what you want. any c diluted mouse (other than albino) will produce a splashed, so it's just a matter of what you find attractive.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Other than albino, hmm. I'll probably get a siamese buck and pair him to my splash doe. Because this will be my first splash litter, it might not be perfect but it'll be splashed!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Not sure I'm gonna be getting the siam buck in time for the splashed does retirement so I'm thinking up a new plan.

If I breed her to a buck that carried no c dilutes, and create a litter of mice that don't show splashed. Could I then breed two siblings together from that litter to create splashed. Basically, if I had two mice that carry splashed could I breed them and get splashed? And can splashed even be carried?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Actually even easier I could breed a buck from the litter back the the splashed doe.


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

yes, you could do that. you could also breed to the albino to get himalayan splashed. an albino won't show splashed, but a mouse with one albino allele and one other c-dilution allele will.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

> it just depends on what you want. any c diluted mouse (other than albino) will produce a splashed, so it's just a matter of what you find attractive.


Here did you mean any c dilutes even unrelated to splashed will create splashed mice?

So I could breed a pew to my splashed to create splashed?


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

splashed is a gene independent of the c locus alleles. however, it is only expressed when the animal exhibits a c locus dilution.

so, in order to see the splashed trait, the animal has to have a visible c locus dilution. basically, any animal that is anything other than c/c or C/* will exhibit splashed (if it has the splashed gene). C/* and c/c animals can have the gene, but it won't be visibly expressed.

so, yes, you can get (get, not create) splashed mice from a splashed x albino cross. the splashed will contribute the splashed gene as well as whatever c-locus allele(s) it has. the albino will contribute a single c allele.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay.

I have one other question, I was reading on the fun mouse yesterday about tri color. And it listed mock chocolate as a c dilute. I understand that is is hard to tell a chocolate from a mock chocolate. I have a buck that carries either chocolate or mock chocolate. He's that same pied buck that might carry albino that we've been talking about. Do you know the difference between mock choc and regular choc?


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

Tikmio said:


> Okay.
> 
> I have one other question, I was reading on the fun mouse yesterday about tri color. And it listed mock chocolate as a c dilute. I understand that is is hard to tell a chocolate from a mock chocolate. I have a buck that carries either chocolate or mock chocolate. He's that same pied buck that might carry albino that we've been talking about. Do you know the difference between mock choc and regular choc?


i think mock chocolate can refer to more than one possible genotype. one of those would be a/a, cch/cch. if you breed your animal to an albino it would probably help you figure out what it is.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I do have a siamese doe that I could breed him to...


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry not siamese, meant to say PEW


----------

